# How to clean out a Marrow bone?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well Joey can't have them because of his sensitve tummy... but id still love to give him the bone to chew on because I keep hearing amazing things that they do for the dogs teeth! I can't bring them home and boil them because my mom believes it will smell...:doh: so is it really as simple as to just take a spoon and scoop it out?? Im talking about a frozen marrow bone... Should I let it sit out to moisten? or whats the trick?! I feel like a noob.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

FWIW, I've boiled marrow bones for soup and don't remember it smelling anymore than any other meat being cooked. When I lived in Germany I learned to make a wonderful soup with little balls made from the marrow...Markklosschensuppe...yummy!!! If I was nearby, I'd come get that marrow 

As to your question, I'd let the bone thaw then scoop out the marrow.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yum! haha I did just that, let them thaw and then scooped them out. Man im tired after that haha, Oh well Joey has 6 new cleaned out marrow bones for stuffing! Some still had some meat on them when I was finished so i gave it to him to clear. Im pretty sure its just the Marrow that made him sick. He is a happy camper thats for sure!


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Marrow Bones*

Just reading the posts! I bought 2 beef marrow bones and put them in the freezer. I was all ready to give one to my dog when a few people I met while walking cautioned me about tooth breakage. I didnt give them. Id like to, I know that he would love them but he is an aggressive chewer and now I worry about his teeth.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Let them thaw, scoop out the marrow. Don't cook or boil them. They need to be given raw. As for the marrow, it is very rich, and some dogs need to have it introduced slowly. Additionally, I cut back on the amount of regular food given on days the dogs have marrow bones.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I made the mistake of giving Flora her first marrow bone with all of its marrow. She got sooo sick. After that I began scooping it and giving her only 1/4 of the amount, or 1/2 of the amount. Nowadays I can give her bones with all of the marrow and she does fine. But as PG says, reduce the amount of food they get that day, since there are already tons of calories in the bone meat and marrow.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Unless your dog is too skinny...then you can keep the meals the same. Which is exactly why Ranger's been gnawing on a big raw marrow bone for the last 2 hours. Not that he needs fattening up, but I'm not worried about the extra calories with him. He's pretty lean and he's only going to get leaner once winter hits and I'll have to start supplementing his diet with kibble.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll try doing that! Right now he loved just the bone so Next time I'll try giving them to him slowly! Last time he had a full marrow bone he was 5 months old and had the runs for 3 days! haha.... so nothing since then


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Usually the dog can't get all the marrow out. I do boil mine to get out the leftover after feeding them raw. Otherwise I would boil it out so you don't have to worry about germs.

What I then do with the empty marrow is put raw buffalo on one side, put it on its end in the freezer and freeze it. I then but in steak and beef broth (no salt) and let that freeze. I give it to my dogs as a treat when I leave the house, they both love it! You could use peanut butter to plug the end too if your dog is not allergic to it.

Hasn't your mom ever made homemade beef soup? It smells delicious! (Unless you are a vegetarian!).


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

We do that too! I scoop out about half the marrow from the raw bone and then freeze it.. Summer cleans them out fully and they sit around forever..

You can also try to get the very ends of the femur where the middle is filled with cancellous (spongy) bone instead of marrow.. Summer loves loves crunching it out


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Please don't give a dog boiled bones! They splinter and can cause serious damage. They have to be given raw or not at all.


----------

